# No flat collar for JH?



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Over on RTF there was a question about new AKC rules concerning JH. Dogs cannot come to the line with a flat buckle collar only lead held together around dogs neck. They were supposed to go into effect Sept. 1. Has anyone heard of this or is the wool being pulled over someones eyes?

Oh, and Hi Everyone, it's been a while.:wavey:


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Somebody didn't quite understand the meaning of what was being said. The flat collar is still in the rule book. Wrapping the lead around the dogs neck is not allowed.

The September 1st supplement didn't include anything regarding Junior.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I wonder if they were reading CKC rules--we have rule changes coming out that have just been circulated. Our JH dogs have always run collarless, though....


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm guessing somebody wasn't listening or the judges did a poor job at pulling somebody's leg.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Glad to "see" you! How is Tag?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Good to see you here!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good to "see" you all as well! Tag is doing awesome, thanks for asking. He hasn't had an episode since February, but still holding my breath and praying that he doesn't have another one.


----------

